

Ask HN: What is your favorite book on A/B testing - em00guy

I'm impressed by the promise of A/B testing in high volume web applications. I'd love to hear what material the HN crowd found the most helpful?
======
verganileonardo
I recommend Conversion Rates Experts (<http://www.conversion-rates-
experts.com>). Mainly, the CrazyEgg case study (<http://www.conversion-rate-
experts.com/crazy-egg-case-study/>) -- love how they approach collecting
qualitative data.

Also, the guys at Unbounce does a great job with landing pages A/B Testing
(<http://unbounce.com/blog/>).

Patrick, a fellow HNer (<http://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=patio11>) writes
a blog on marketing for software (<http://www.kalzumeus.com/blog/>) and other
tips for developers.

------
karolisd
Not books, but I always read these blogs:

<http://visualwebsiteoptimizer.com/split-testing-blog/>

<http://blog.optimizely.com/>

~~~
em00guy
Those are both brilliant links. The books I've found all seem a bit
pedestrian.

------
tristanz
Google described their process here:

[http://static.googleusercontent.com/external_content/untrust...](http://static.googleusercontent.com/external_content/untrusted_dlcp/research.google.com/en//pubs/archive/36500.pdf)

